# What is DISH COMM?



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Just like in the subject header...



On my 612 receiver there is an option for DishCOMM. What is this and what does it do?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It allows DISH receivers to talk to each other and share a modem for calling out (PPV ordering and status reports).


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"James Long" said:


> It allows DISH receivers to talk to each other and share a modem for calling out (PPV ordering and status reports).


So it is only used for the modem purposes then?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> So it is only used for the modem purposes then?


To date, yes.

Note that an Internet connection may be substituted for the modem and phone line.

DISHCOMM rides on the HomePlug networking standard that is built into all ViP series receivers.


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

It also shares Caller ID between receivers.


----------

